# newbie question on connecting speakers!



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi! I have the following specs:

Denon AVR-589
Energy 5.1 take classic speakers (8 omhs) (4 small speakers 100W, 1 center 100W, 1 SW 200W)
Samsung Blue ray 1500

Wanting to have a little more "punch" with sound, I decided to buy an additional center speaker (Polk Audio 180W 8 omhs).

My question is the following:

May I connect Polk audio center at same place than Energy center (behind avr/589 under "center speaker"?

Another option would be to connect it under section "B" on avr back panel (right or left). However, under the setup guide, it says at page 9 under "note" that "... When using front A and B speakers simultaneously, use speakers with and impedance of 12 to 16 ohms". Since I only have 8 ohms speakers, is there any danger of breaking them?

Sincere regards,

Daniel


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*



cimetiere said:


> Wanting to have a little more "punch" with sound, I decided to buy an additional center speaker (Polk Audio 180W 8 omhs).
> 
> My question is the following:
> 
> ...


Neither idea will work well. your first option of connecting them both up the the center channel may cause damage to the receivers amp as the ohms will be to low. 
Your second option will not work as you wont get dedicated sound from the center channel as the "A & B" selector is for the left and right channels only.
Does your receiver have pre outputs on the back (particularly for the center) in order to hook up an external amp? this is your best option.
Now my question to you is you want more "punch" are you asking for more lows that you feel? then I would recomend upgrading your sub to something larger as the one you have is fairly small.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

I agree with what Tony said ....if you don't want to change your sub, you can also add another :yes:

About the new center speaker you got, I'm sure the 180W is the maximum power you can feed the speaker, is not what it will output when playing ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

thanks for your quick reply! By more "punch" I mean more bass and overall watts. So, should I decide to plug into "B" area, either left or right, are you saying I will get no output? Or i would only get the left side output or rightside, depending where I put it?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*



> Wanting to have a little more "punch" with sound, I decided to buy an additional center speaker (Polk Audio 180W 8 omhs).


Just replacing your center or adding a center that is *rated* to handle more power will not necessarily give you more "punch". You can try placing the Polk center in your system by just swaping out your Energy center, but I wouldn't try running them together. As Tony alluded to, what to you mean by "punch"?

Edit: get a new sub if you need better bass and think about getting a more powerful receiver. The Denon AVR-589 does not have preamp outputs for Front, Center and Surround channels so adding power is not an elegant solution.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

The new center I bought is the Polk Audio (CSIA4) speaker. I hope I did not make a bad decision! I don't want to get stuck with the energy center that will serve no purpose!


Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

The specs of polk center is
Frequency Response 55Hz - 27kHz 
Included In Box Manual 
Includes Wallmounts No 
Magnetically Shielded Yes 
Mid Range Speaker Size Not Provided By Manufacturer 
Power Capability 180 Watts 
Product Dimensions 51.0(W) x17.5(H) x 23.5(D) cm 
Product Warranty 5 Years Parts & Labour 
Product Weight 9.1 kg 
Sensitivity 89 dB 
Tweeter Size 1" Dome 
Woofer Size 2 x 5.25" 


Spec of energy is

Yes 
Center Speakers Power 100 Watts 
Center Speakers Size 26.0(W) x 10.5(H) x 10.5(D) cm 
Colour High Gloss Black 
Crossover Point 2.9KHz 
Finish High Gloss Black 
Frequency Response 33Hz - 20KHz 
Front Speakers Power 100 Watts 
Front Speakers Size 10.5(W) x 16.9(H) x 10.5(D) cm 
Included In Box Yes 
Includes Wallmounts Yes 
Magnetically Shielded Yes 
Mid Range Speaker Size 2.95" 
Power Capability 100 Watts 
Product Dimensions 32.07(W) x 32.07(H) x 32.07(D) cm 
Product Warranty 1 Year Subwoofer, 5 Years Speakers 
Product Weight 18.75 kg 
Rear Speakers Power 100 Watts 
Rear Speakers Size 10.5(W) x 16.9(H) x 10.5(D) cm 
Sensitivity 89 dB 
Subwoofer Power 100 Watts RMS 
Tweeter Size 0.74" 
Woofer Size Not Provided By Manufacturer


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

Your system may indeed sound better with the Polk center (better bass extension and better quality overall) in place of your Energy center but then you have no use for the Energy center. Your system is likely to sound better with a new, better performing subwoofer. With your receiver the only way to get more "overall watts" is to buy a new receiver. The receiver supplies the power, the speakers only use power and are rated for how much power they can use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

What a great forum with great people! Many thanks again for your great help! Gee, I am new and I already feel like home!!

Indeed, if I look at my present budget and the coming recession, I do not feel like buying a second amp... However, I think I might get a plan B to save my energy center!!

Behind my subwoofer, there are connections for speakers that I am not using (they are plugged behind the amp). If I were to plug the energy center there, do you think it might work, or is this a no no to do?:dizzy:

I appreciate I have lots of questions, by hey, I am learning fast because of great people like you guys!! (I am just trying to find a way not to have a useless center speaker, I would like to plug it elsewhere than in a garbage can!!!).

Sincerely,

Daniel:yay:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

... Just contacted energy tech help and he laughed a bit at me!... The rear thing is line in, does not give output signal to speakers, so my plan B is dead! Well, I guess I will not be able to plug it to section B of my amp since the ohms thing would go from 6 /16 to 12/16!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*



cimetiere said:


> What a great forum with great people! Many thanks again for your great help! Gee, I am new and I already feel like home!!


Glad we can help.



> Behind my subwoofer, there are connections for speakers that I am not using (they are plugged behind the amp). If I were to plug the energy center there, do you think it might work, or is this a no no to do?:dizzy:


Sadly this will also not work I understand what you are trying to achieve but in your case you need to use only one of your centre speakers I would personally use the energy centre as its frequency responce is 33Hz to 20,000Hz and will go lower. Your Denon is 75watts per channel (a fine receiver) so using the Polk has no real advantage with its 180watts output. You should try both and see what you like best.
You really need to get a larger sub or at least add another to help you with the "punch" your looking for.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*



tonyvdb said:


> I would personally use the energy centre as its frequency responce is 33Hz to 20,000Hz and will go lower. Your Denon is 75watts per channel .....You really need to get a larger sub or at least add another to help you with the "punch" your looking for.


That frequency response is wrong ...:yes: ( Energy 5.1  look at the end of the page)

I found the specifications online for the system ... the small satellite and center are rated 115Hz-20Khz and sub 33Hz-20Khz :yes:

Another option that might work is ... return the Polk center and get a pair of floorstanders or bookshelf with a frequency response from 35Hz-40Hz and use them as large; and if you can get another sub to complement the one you have ... it will be a lot better too :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

Thanks salvasol. Now, since the energy limitation is 8 omhs and that Denon specifies that if I go from 5.1 to 7.1, I should then use 12 to 16 omhs (6 to 16 for 5.1) speakers, will I blow my energy speakers?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*

By adding another pair of speakers you would not be getting 7.1, you would still have 5.1 with 4 speakers playing the left and right channels. The more speakers you add, the harder the load on your receiver. In your case adding more speakers is not the solution as much as adding a better subwoofer or replacing speakers with ones that have better bass response.

Have you tried moving your subwoofer to different locations in the room? Room interactions play a huge part in subwoofer output.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: newbie question on speakers!*



cimetiere said:


> Now, since the energy limitation is 8 omhs and that Denon specifies that if I go from 5.1 to 7.1, I should then use 12 to 16 omhs (6 to 16 for 5.1) speakers, will I blow my energy speakers?


Well, your AVR is a 5.1 ... so it has only five amps to power L+R+C+SR+SL+SBWR; I'm sure that when the manual said from 5.1 to 7.1 what they mean is the addition of a pair of speakers to the "Terminal B"; and yes you will use 7.1 speakers but the thruth is that is still a 5.1 system (you're adding a pair of front speakers not a pair of back surround speakers that are needed to complete a 7.1 ... Did I make you :dizzy:???)

Your options to get that punch that you're looking for you have three options (you choose the cheapest :bigsmile:

1. Change your Polk for a pair of floorstanders or bookshelf that can go down to at least 35Hz-40Hz.

2. Change your Energy sub for another with better performance or add another sub to your system (in that case you'll be running a 5.2).

3. The best (but expensive) ...1 and 2 together :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooo, now I see! I am getting less confused now since you are explaining me things in plain english! Thanks for your patience with me!:clap:

Well... salvasol and thxgoon you are real genius!!! I looked closer at the specs, and it is exactly what you said, terminal A and Terminal B. No mention of 7.1. It is me (yes, me again!) that misinterpreted this as 7.1 (did the math... 5.1 + Terminal B = 7.1!!!):R

If adding 2 speakers still leave me at 5.1 and won't increase output, why adding terminal B??:rolleyesno:

OK, I guess I will need to open my wallet if I want more output, at least from bass side...:hush:

I do not know if I can add a second sub though. The take classic replaced the previous 5.2 one, so I do not know where I could plug the second one.

I will also try to move my sub to see if the bass output will change. Should i put it between two walls, middle of living room or anywhere else you could advice me to do so?:T

Sincere regards,

Daniel


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cimetiere said:


> I do not know if I can add a second sub though. The take classic replaced the previous 5.2 one, so I do not know where I could plug the second one.


Just use a "Y cable" from sub pre-out on the AVR to send the signal to both subwoofers :yes:



> I will also try to move my sub to see if the bass output will change. Should i put it between two walls, middle of living room or anywhere else you could advice me to do so?:T


Do you have a SPL meter??? ... that will help to calibrate the system too :yes:

To find the best place do the crawling test ..... place your sub in your main seating area, then crawl around the room to find the loudest place; then that's the best place to have the sub (the SPL will be easier because you can see the reading) :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Last question my friends!!!:bigsmile:

Should I buy another subwoofer:
1- Is it safe to put it on top of the other one? Or, should I put just beside the first one? (or any other suggestion?)

2- Since I would put the Y split, will I only get half the power of both of them so getting same results because of limitations of my Denon?:surrender:

Many thanks again and I wish a great weekend to all of you!:jump:

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

cimetiere said:


> Last question my friends!!!:bigsmile:


Do You want to bet??? :whistling:



> Should I buy another subwoofer:
> 1- Is it safe to put it on top of the other one? Or, should I put just beside the first one? (or any other suggestion?)
> 
> 2- Since I would put the Y split, will I only get half the power of both of them so getting same results because of limitations of my Denon?:surrender:


Yes you can ...but here is some considerations:

1. If you will use two subs is better to have two identical subs (same brand and model is preferred); but you can also use two different brands if their specifications are similar (in your case you need a sub with a response close to 35Hz-150Hz) ... if you get a good sub and mix it with one with less response, they won't play to well together.

2. You can put on top of the other, beside, co-located, one in the front and other in the rear, etc. you need to look for the best placement to get the best out of them.

3. Don't worry about using a "Y cable" ... they both will get the same signal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

cimetiere said:


> Last question my friends!!!:bigsmile:
> 
> Should I buy another subwoofer:


are you not happy with the one you have? How much can you spend as that will dictate what kind of sub you get.


> Is it safe to put it on top of the other one? Or, should I put just beside the first one? (or any other suggestion?)


As David already said yes. see his explanation.



> Since I would put the Y split, will I only get half the power of both of them so getting same results because of limitations of my Denon?:surrender:


No real issue with this you may need to increase the level slightly in either the receiver or the back of the sub.


----------

